# My full immersion setup



## SteepShot (Mar 21, 2018)

- Quality beans

- Kettle (on stove, not in picture







)

- Baratza Forté BG

- Acaia Pearl

- SteepShot


----------



## Thor_7 (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice equipment! Can you recommend the Pearl?

Which espresso machine are you using?


----------

